# Rice



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom volunteers at this missionary home place in their food room. She called me and asked if I wanted rice for the goats. It is not cooked just raw. I said bring it home and I will see if they like it. 

I want to know if you can feed rice to goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rice is a grain so I don't see where it would hurt them....but DO NOT give it to them "raw"....it must be cooked or it will swell up in their bellies...your chickens and dog (s) would enjoy it more than the goats will.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My dogs LOVE rice! When ever we have extras they get it! Also when dogs have diahreah, you can give them plain white rice and boiled skinless / boneless chicken breast to get their tummy better!

Good luck - let me know what the goaties think!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is no way I am cooking up rice just to feed it to my goats. I will have ot feed it to the checkens then


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I heard recently that the "swelling up in the stomache" was proved wrong...but I can't remember were I saw that. I have fed cooked rice to all my animals (Hubby's assist. sends him home with food all the time), they love it. You could probably just put it in some hot water and let it set for awhile, doubt if the goats care if it's a little chewy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Di....thanks for that bit of info! I do remember my mom having a surplus of rice and she would dump 5# sacks in a 5 gallon bucket and pour 2 gallons of hot water on it...she would use it the next morning for the chickens and ducks...Stacey, I'm sure this would work for your critters and you wouldn't need to cook it...just add hot water and plan to use it the next morning. Goats just might enjoy it better that way too as opposed to being mushy :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW guys, I have never thought of giving rice to any animal. Has anyone here ever done it? Is it good to help put weight on?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually if you think of it, rice has a lot of different good things in it and added to it...I do know it is rich in thiamine, iron and niacin as well as folate...and it's gentle on upset bellies as well as it is very often used as the first "solid" food for human babies because it is less likely to cause an allrgic reaction or upset tummy. Most white rice bought in stores s enriched with the above vitamins.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When I"m weaning puppies, I make a mixture of cooked rice, olive oil, and eggs (I mix the eggs into the hot rice and nuke it just enough to cook the eggs), mixed up and served warm. Pups love it. I think if I were getting free rice, I'd put the rice in a bucket and pour hot water over it (2 parts water to 1 part rice), if I wanted to add calories, I'd add some cooking oil of some kind (I noticed that the cost of corn oil is rising). Then just before I "served" it I'd throw in whatever left overs I had that are good for goats. I'll bet the goats would love it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well there is like 25# worth or rice now sitting outside the goat fence. I will talk to my mom about the swelling possibility and what she thinks I am just not to keen on doing extra work when I have been SO BUSY lately.


----------

